
Why Technology Will Never Fix Education - jseliger
http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Technology-Will-Never-Fix/230185/?cid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en
======
baldfat
Technology is a tool. If you think education can be fixed by one tool you
don't have much experience.

------
Bostonian
From the article:

"But even an equitable distribution of technology aggravates inequality.
Students with poor high-school preparation will always find it hard to learn
things their prep-school peers can ace. Low-income families will struggle to
pay registration fees that wealthy households barely notice. Blue-collar
workers doing hard manual labor may not have the energy to take evening
courses that white-collar professionals think of as a hobby."

People with higher IQs will learn more from MOOCs, just as they learn more
from books. Education is an IQ multiplier and therefore will not benefit
everyone equally, but it is not politically correct to say that.

~~~
baldfat
Education is not a multiplier.

Personally I was a Resident Director at a University. My job was to make sure
students succeded. It was always the kid that worked hard that made it no
matter the IQ. Work Ethic is much more important. Here is some research that
shows this [http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2005/12/14/high-iq-
no...](http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2005/12/14/high-iq-not-as-good-
for-you-as/)

Another IQ failure but this one is on under achieving due to low self-
motivation.
[http://www.gifted.uconn.edu/siegle/publications/VTBookUndera...](http://www.gifted.uconn.edu/siegle/publications/VTBookUnderachievementCh16.pdf)

------
errnesto
Thanks

